# propiétaire d'ibook si vous n'avez rien a faire..



## elodie77 (28 Décembre 2004)

:rose: ... si vous avez un peu de temps devant vous pouvez vous me donnez les dimensions en cm de votre ecran de 12" et 14" (nhan nhan c'est pas une blague )

je vous explique je commande l'ibook d'ici une semaine sur l'apple store et je voudrais me rendre compte de la difference de l'ecran (mais seulement l'ecran pas le tour, sa je peux l'avoir sur le site d'apple)

me dites pas: deplace toi et vas voir  a la Fnac: j'ai fait 2 Darty, 2 boulanger, 3 carrefour et enfin aujourd'hui j'ai tenté ma chance a la Fnac mais aucune trace de l'ibook (comment voulez que l'on achete autre chose que des pcs apres! )(j'ai meme vue aucune trace de house crumpler:hein: )

donc je peux pas me rendre compte de la diff de taille d'ecran a part avec les mesures

merci tous le monde


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2004)

environ 24,5 cm x 18,5 cm pour un 12"


----------



## appleman (28 Décembre 2004)

prend le 12": c'est un VRAI portable..;tu peux l'emmener vraiment partout. Personnellement je trouve le 14" un peu "batard": nigrand, ni petit: pas grand interet! mais c'est une question de point de vue...


----------



## appleman (28 Décembre 2004)

ah oui si ça peut t'aider je te rajoute la diagonale du 12" qui fait 31 cm...voila


----------



## chupastar (28 Décembre 2004)

Puis le 14" à la même résolution que le 12".


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

merci tous le monde! 

ps:c'est que je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un potable qui me convient pas au niveau taille vous comprenez!


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

Comme l'a dit Appleman, le 12" est un VRAI portable! Je l'ai avec moi le plus souvent possible, il se case dans n'importe quelle sac de taille normale et ça reste discret, il est à peine plus gros qu'un livre de cours...
Et franchement la taille de l'écran est bonne, un 12" ça peut paraître petit comme ça mais à l'utilisation c'est confortable, il ne faut pas vouloir faire de la PAO dessus bien sûr.
J'utilise à petite dose photoshop, flash, dreamweaver, regarde DVD et DivX, certe ce serait plus confortable sur le 17" d'un PowerBook mais la portabilité en moins.

Quand je renouvellerais mon portable (dès qu'un G5 abordable (iBook??) sort, ce sera un 12" et rien d'autre!


----------



## fabulousfab (29 Décembre 2004)

Suis d'accord.

J'ai switché il y a deux semaines pour un ibook 12" et malgré mes craintes (liées à tout ce que j'avais pu lire), je trouve que le 12" est idéal : il permet de travailler sans souci (j'ai passé 6h hier à prépaper un montage diapo avec Imovie sans aucune fatigue !) et se balade partout, se pose dans tous les coins, tient dans n'importe quelle sacoche... quand je bosse au lit, je peux même le faire reposer sur une revue ou une bd pour préserver l'aération par dessous (qui serait impossible s'il était directement posé sur la matelas).

Bref, si tu as une bonne vue, vas-y sans crainte (il est vrai que je ne le conseillerais peut-être pas à mon père qui commence à avoir des problèmes de vue).


----------



## tyler_d (29 Décembre 2004)

d'accord avec tous les autres, j'ai aussi longtemps hésité entre le 12 et le 14, et en fonction de l'utilité (besoin de le transporter) j'ai choisi le 12" que j'ai aussi depuis 2 semaines et je ne le regrette pas !

autre point positif pour le 12": à peine plus de 2kg !


----------



## olivomac (29 Décembre 2004)

le 12" à un écran de 246x184mm : c'est la zone réelle ou se trouvent les pixels (une petite bordure noire d'environ 2 mm se trouve encore à la périphérie)
En tous cas le douze  pouces est vraiment génial pour la portabilitée !!! quand je suis à mon bureau j'utilise un écran externe pour un plus grand confort.


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

Et le 14" alors ? ça m'intéresse aussi d'un point de vue arithmétique :rateau: ...


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et le 14" alors ? ça m'intéresse aussi d'un point de vue arithmétique :rateau: ...


 Mathématiquement parlant, d'après olivomac on a pour le 12" 246mmx184mm  ce qui nous donne pour le 14" 287mmx214mm (merci monsieur thalès ).

  @+
  iota


----------



## ultimate2 (29 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un ibook 12" et un pc avec un écran de 17".

Pour mon écran 17" (cathodique, donc environ 16" réel) j'ai une résolution de 1280x1024. Donc, au niveau du résultat, l'affichage du 12" (1024x768) est un découpage de celui du 17". 

Par contre, beaucoup de windowsiens utilisent des 17" cathodiques ou des 15" écran plat en 1024x768. Dans ce cas, l'affichage du 12" apparaitra comme une mise à l'échelle un peu plus petite.

A mon avis, sauf à avoir des problèmes de vue ou découvrir l'informatique (besoin de grosses commandes avec des gros boutons et des gros textes) le 12" est un bon choix.


----------



## drs (29 Décembre 2004)

salut

il me semblait pourtant que le 12" ne pouvait pas exceder 800x600 sur la dalle lcd.

Sur mon 14" (je trouve le 12" vraiment trop petit, car mon 14 me sert d'ordi principal, sans écran externe, sauf pour le double ecran), la résolution maxi est de 1024x768, sur la dalle comme sur le 2eme ecran.
Possible de l'augmenter sur la dalle LCD ou uniquement sur un écran externe en mirroring?

Pour les dimensions: 287x216mm et 360mm de diagonale

Alex


----------



## appleman (29 Décembre 2004)

Bon globalement ce qu'on peut dire pour conclure ce post, c'est que beaucoup de propriétaires d'ibook n'ont rien à faire... tous des flémards!


----------



## drs (29 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bon globalement ce qu'on peut dire pour conclure ce post, c'est que beaucoup de propriétaires d'ibook n'ont rien à faire... tous des flémards!



bah tu sais ca fait 7 semaines que je suis en arret maladie à la maison, alors oui, j'ai rien d'autre à faire 

Et au fait, pas de réponse quand à la résolution de mon ibook? 

Alex


----------



## Matt74 (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et le 14" alors ? ça m'intéresse aussi d'un point de vue arithmétique :rateau: ...



Pour un 14 pouces, c'est 32 x 25,7 x 3,9 cm environ.
Pour l'écran en lui même, c'est 28,8 x21,6 cm.
Moi aussi je l'emmène n'importe où sans problème, et la résolution est excellente.

Mais si je peux me permettre, c'est pas la taille qui compte, c'est comment on s'en sert...  

OK c'est bon je sors, c'est pas drôle, et je vais en plus m'attirer la foudre des modérateurs...
C'est promis, j'en ferai plus des comme ça !


----------



## giloo (29 Décembre 2004)

salut, personnellement j'ai un 14" depuis 2 mois et je me dis qu'un 12" aurait très bien pu faire l'affaire pour 300 euros de moins.
J'ai choisi un 14" car j'avais l'intention de regarder pas mal de dvds sur mon ibook et j'avais peur que sur un 12 ce soit un peu juste.
Au niveau de l'aspect général, il n'y a pas photo le 12" est un ultra portable dans tous les sens du terme. Meme si le 14" a un coté confortable


----------



## olivomac (29 Décembre 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait, pas de réponse quand à la résolution de mon ibook?
> 
> Alex


 Je pense que l'ecran de ton 14" ne peut pas aller au dela des 1024x768 car c'est réellement le nombre de pixels qui compose ta dalle par contre grâce à Screen Spanning Doctor tu pourras aller à la résolution maxi de ton deuxième écran


----------



## drs (29 Décembre 2004)

olivomac a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'ecran de ton 14" ne peut pas aller au dela des 1024x768 car c'est réellement le nombre de pixels qui compose ta dalle par contre grâce à Screen Spanning Doctor tu pourras aller à la résolution maxi de ton deuxième écran



OK, j'avais pas compris que cette limitation était dûe au nombre de pixel physique sur l'écran 

Par contre, pour le 2eme écran, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une limitation de la cg car je ne peux pas aller au dela (bon c'est vrai, c'est un 21"  )

Alex


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

Allé, dans la série des mesurettes, pouvez-vous me dire combien mesure de largeur la barre des menus sur votre écra de 12" ou 14" en 1024x768 ? Sur mon 15" en 1024x768 elle mesure 6,5mm, il faudra vraiment que j'aille voir un 12" en action pour me rendre compte de ce que donne un affichage à la même résolution sur une diagonale 20% moindre...


----------



## iMan (29 Décembre 2004)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un 14 pouces, c'est 32 x 25,7 x 3,9 cm environ.
> Pour l'écran en lui même, c'est 28,8 x21,6 cm.
> Moi aussi je l'emmène n'importe où sans problème, et la résolution est excellente.
> 
> ...




j'en rigole encore , la tu ma cassé !!

trop fort !!


----------



## iMan (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Allé, dans la série des mesurettes, pouvez-vous me dire combien mesure de largeur la barre des menus sur votre écra de 12" ou 14" en 1024x768 ? Sur mon 15" en 1024x768 elle mesure 6,5mm, il faudra vraiment que j'aille voir un 12" en action pour me rendre compte de ce que donne un affichage à la même résolution sur une diagonale 20% moindre...




c'est 6.5 tout comme toi


----------



## nicogala (30 Décembre 2004)

Ok, et la largeur du mot "fichier" (du bord du "F" à la pointe du "r") ? c'est aussi 1,3cm ?


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Puis je vais te mesurer la taille du pixel aussi!


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour le 2eme écran, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une limitation de la cg car je ne peux pas aller au dela (bon c'est vrai, c'est un 21"  )
> 
> Alex


 Super nouvelle pour toi drs (j'etais aux anges quand je l'ai apppris) ton iBook est bridé au niveau de la carte graphique (soit disant pour justifier le prix du powerbook) et d'origine il n'affiche qu'une image miroir de même résolution sur ton deuxième écran. Or grâce au donationware screen spaning doctor : http://www.rutemoeller.com/mp/ibook/ibook_e.html
 tu peux alors utiliser la fonction de bureau étendu et pousser ton deuxième écran à sa résolution maxi!

 l'est t'y pas bonne la nouvelle?


----------



## nicogala (30 Décembre 2004)

>Cupastar : Pas besoins...mais pas la peine d'être désobligeant.

Par contre en ppi ça donne du 12 au 15" -> 106 , 90 , 84 .

Avec des pixels 20% plus petits et sur une diaganale 20% plus réduite, comment peut on afficher autant d'informations sur un 12" et un 15" ?
Par exemple, 15" permettent d'afficher 35 barres de menu en hauteur contre 28,5 seulement sur un 12"...

Pour faire un autre test plus parlant: ouvrez Safari et affichez toutes les barres (signets, onglets et état (celle du bas) ) puis mesurez la hauteur de page web visible entre la barre d'onglets et la barre d'état... chez moi ça donne 18,6cm en 15" . 
Et vous ?


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> >Cupastar : Pas besoins...mais pas la peine d'être désobligeant.



C'était pour plaisanter...   

C'est que je vous imagine avec vos petites règles collées à l'écran de vos iBook, ça me fait sourire...


----------



## iMan (30 Décembre 2004)

c'est tout a fait sa !!


----------



## nicogala (30 Décembre 2004)

Avec FreeRuler ça fait plus moderne  (à condition de l'avoir bien étaloné)
Non, sans dec' ça donne quoi chez vous ? C'est très intéressant car on entend tjrs des paroles jettées en l'air mais sans preuves pratiques chiffrées...


----------



## elodie77 (30 Décembre 2004)

y'en a qui aime les maths ici!


----------



## watanaiko (31 Décembre 2004)

mere d'un ibook 12' achete (ou enfante:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: ) voici 2 ans:rose: :love:  ... mon 12' et moi sommes devenus inseparables depuis avril 2002... a cette epoque j'hesitais entre le 14' et le 12'.. car le PB etait trop cher... mais, six mois apres avoir achete l'ibook 12', arrivait le PB 12'... j'en ai pleure... avec mon ibook, on fait de tout et surtout de la PAO car j'attends le PB G5 et je suis du genre impatiente... comme je me deplace toujours, un PM n'etait aps possible (maintenant, je vais m'en acheter un pour le travail)... il se glisse dans ton sac son rouspeter.... et il n'est pas si lourd... quand tu te deplaces d'une piece a 'autre (mettons a beaubourg, la bp1 et sa longue queue d'attente dans le froid, ou sous la pluie, les bagarres d'impatients, et ses foldinguos) il se glisse sous tes bras et bous voila ensemble se balladant d'espace en espace...
avec l'ibook G3 (et oui, celui-ci, car c'etait en 2002, et a cette epoque le G4 etait comme par hasard prevu pour octobre 2002, environ, ma memoire me fait volontairement defaut), et bien, on decouvre indesign... et l'ibook tient le coup... pourquoi, parce que tu peux l'utiliser pour toutes les taches a condition que tu sois debutante ou que tu connaisses le type d'apple store online et qu'il accepte de te le configurer rien que pour toi (visiblement c'est possible, puisque l'institution culturelle beau comme un ecrin ou je travaillais possede un emac qu'ils considerent comme leur pole-multimedia et isl travaillent tous (plutot elles travaillent toutes car il n'y a que des filles) sur photoshop, illustrator, xpress (bientot sur indesign) et flash et tutti quanti... et l'emac tient le coup, il est lent mais bon)....
avec l'ibook G3, on discute de son remplacement par un PB G5 car, il faut maintenant grandir un peu, et la j'opterai pour un 15', mais comme l'ibook G3 m'a converti definitivement chez mac, et bien je suis prete a depenser tout mon argent quitte a ne pas mhabiller pour m'acheter un ibook 12' G5 et un PBG5 12'.. car, dis-toi bien que les sac cabas et autres, et bien l'ibook il y entre sans pleurer... tiens demain, je vais faire al fete, tu crois que l'ibook 12' G3 600MHZ va rester a la maison que nenni... il va voir son ami un ibook G3 800MHZ qui revient de vacances, (de Tours).... ils vont discuter de tout et de tout et de rien... tiens, tu sais l'ibook 12' 800MHZ G3 aussi travaille le dreamweaver avec brio... ben il est plus lent que le PB, mais il est bien competent...
tu vois
voici
une looooooooonnnnnnnnngue raison pour choisir l'ibook 12'.... il est plus beau en tout cas... le 14' ? non, t'as bien fait d'avoir choisi le 12' et j'en suis sure qu'il s'impatiente deja de te rencontrer....
salut
signee : ibookgirlmaniaque:love:


----------



## nicogala (31 Décembre 2004)

Comme d'habitude: des paroles en l'air sans argumentaton  ... au lieu de blablater hors sujet, dis nous combien de cm de page web ton 12" chéri affiche en hauteur  ça au moins ça permettra aux gens de se faire une idée concrête de la différence réelle entre un 12" et un 14".


----------



## kisco (11 Avril 2005)

pour la taille effective du 12'' je confirme les chiffres : 24,4 cm x 18,5 cm

la largeur de la barre des menus est de 5mm mesuré ici (je ne sais pas comment iMan a mesuré ses 6.5mm...)
et le mot Fichier : 1 à 1.1 cm, dépend du lissage 



> Pour faire un autre test plus parlant: ouvrez Safari et affichez toutes les barres (signets, onglets et état (celle du bas) ) puis mesurez la hauteur de page web visible entre la barre d'onglets et la barre d'état... chez moi ça donne 18,6cm en 15" .



15,1 cm


----------



## nicogala (12 Avril 2005)

Ok, et maintenant en allant tjrs avec Safari ici , jusqu'où va l'affichage sur le 12" ? (indiquer la limite de quelle ligne, le haut de quel mot ça coupe etc...)


----------



## toys (13 Avril 2005)

monsieur; mousieur j ai q'un décametre je fait comment pour les virgules


----------



## kisco (13 Avril 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ok, et maintenant en allant tjrs avec Safari ici , jusqu'où va l'affichage sur le 12" ? (indiquer la limite de quelle ligne, le haut de quel mot ça coupe etc...)



cela coupe sur la ligne en dessous de celle ci : "> Benjamin Ferran | Responsable des forums
"
on voit 2 pixels de haut du n de "On"


----------



## iota (13 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ok, et maintenant en allant tjrs avec Safari ici , jusqu'où va l'affichage sur le 12" ? (indiquer la limite de quelle ligne, le haut de quel mot ça coupe etc...)


Disons que selon la taille de la police que l'utilisateur a défini dans safari... ça peut changer 

Pour répondre à ta question, à configuration de safari équivalente, l'affichage est identique à tout écran configuré en 1204x768 (en négligeant l'algorithme de mise à l'échelle utilisé sur les écrans LCD non-XGA natif) 

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (13 Avril 2005)

Oui, c'est vrai le coup de la taille des polices...pas évident de trouver une page-référence...
Mais ça me fait rebondir sur le raisonement suivant: chacun de nous a une taille de police préférée donnée, par exemple la taille qui affiche sur son écran les lettres avec une hauteur de 3mm avec 2mm de part et d'autre qui séparent les lignes... ce qui fait que chaque ligne occupe 5mm en hauteur à l'écran vous suivez ? 
Dès lors qu'on connait la hauteur en mm des deux écrans (216mm pour le 14" et 185" pour le 12") , on peut donc faire les calculs simples suivants:
sur le 14": 216/5=43,2 ;  sur le 12": 185/5=37 ...
ce qui nous donne le nombre de lignes de texte pour cette taille de police que l'on peut afficher en même temps... on voit que l'on affiche ici 6 lignes de texte (un paragraphe quoi) en plus sur le 14" ... et ce indépendemment du fait qu'ils aient la même résolution... capito ?

Donc une fois pour toute, cessez de dire "...oui mais de toutes façon ils ont la même résolution..." , vous voyez bien que le 14" affiche qd même plus d'information que le 12" à réglage d'apparence visuelle identique.


----------



## iota (14 Avril 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Donc une fois pour toute, cessez de dire "...oui mais de toutes façon ils ont la même résolution..." , vous voyez bien que le 14" affiche qd même plus d'information que le 12" à réglage d'apparence visuelle identique.


C'est pas tout à fait vrai...

Pour une image, à résolution identique, pour tout écran de même résolution tu vois la même chose.

Par contre, si tu compare à hauteur réelle de police (exemple caractère de 5mm), plus l'écran sera grand, plus il y'aura d'information affichées. A l'inverse, plus l'écran est petit, meilleure sera la précision d'affichage (tu utilises plus de pixel pour une même surface donnée).

Mais à taille de police équivalente (hauteur exprimée en pixel cette fois) tout écran de résolution identique affiche la même chose.

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (15 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour une image, à résolution identique, pour tout écran de même résolution tu vois la même chose.


Mais comme les pixels sont 20% plus petits sur le 12" que sur le 14" , la taille en cm de l'image à l'écran sera 20% plus petite, même (et surtout parce que) si elle sera affichée dans son intégralité ... donc la photo d'une personne mesurant 10cm sur un 14" ne fera plus que 8cm sur l'écran du 12" ... idem pour un DVD etc... personellement je préfère voir en grand :love: ...



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Mais à taille de police équivalente (hauteur exprimée en pixel cette fois) tout écran de résolution identique affiche la même chose.


(apparté, les tailles de polices ne sont pas en picas  ) mais sinon, on s'en fout pas mal du chiffre en face de la police hein... ce qui importe c'est sa lisibilité et le fait que la taille convienne à l'oeil sur le long terme... et cette taille optimale (en cm donc) sera la même sur un 12" ou un 15" ... (après il faudra tenir compte de l'éloignement de l'oeil à l'écran pour des écrans plus grands style 20" etc...)


Donc on est bien d'accord: 
- un 14" affiche plus de texte qu'un 12"
- Un 12" affiche les mêmes images intégralement mais 20% plus petites qu'un 14"


----------



## iota (15 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ce qui importe c'est sa lisibilité et le fait que la taille convienne à l'oeil sur le long terme... et cette taille optimale (en cm donc) sera la même sur un 12" ou un 15" ...


A noter, qu'à taille identique (donc en cm) tu utilise plus de points sur un 12" pour un caractère que sur un 14". Tu as donc une meilleure précision et certaine personne se contenteront parfaitement de caractères ayant une taille (en cm toujours) inférieure sur un 12".



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Donc on est bien d'accord:
> - un 14" affiche plus de texte qu'un 12"
> - Un 12" affiche les mêmes images intégralement mais 20% plus petites qu'un 14"


Oui la on est d'accord  

@+
iota


----------



## fredmac75 (15 Avril 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...Donc on est bien d'accord:
> - un 14" affiche plus de texte qu'un 12"
> - Un 12" affiche les mêmes images intégralement mais 20% plus petites qu'un 14"



Eh bien non... tout dépend de la résolution de l'écran mon capitaine.
sur un 12" et un 14" pouce en 1024x768 (comme les Ibook), l'image paraîtrat plus pixellisée sur le 14 pouces et plus net sur le 12 pouce 
l'image à l'écran serat la même à résolution identique. CQFD


----------



## kisco (15 Avril 2005)

à mon avis, tout l e monde essaie de dire la même chose, mais on n'arrive pas à se comprendre !!   

une image 640*480 sera affichée avec les mêmes détails sur les 2 écrans, mais paraîtra plus grande (en cm mesuré sur lécran) sur le 14''

c'est bien ça que tout le monde veut dire à mon avis. idem pour le texte.

Soit un texte agréable à lire = hauteur de lettre de 0,5 cm
-> polices de taille différentes selon l'écran pour afficher les 0,5 cm -> plus de texte sur le 14'' "à taille réelle égale".

enfin bon je trouve surtout que l'on tourne en rond !


----------



## iota (15 Avril 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon je trouve surtout que l'on tourne en rond !


Vu que le sujet s'adresse à des personnes qui n'ont rien à faire, je pense que c'est pas si mal de tourner en rond...
Ca permet de s'occuper un peu 

@+
iota


----------

